# Recommended Potentiometers



## jallenyoung (Apr 21, 2020)

Anyone have a recommendation for potentiometers for the PCBs?

All the pedals I've built in the past have used Alpha pots, but they are far too small for the PCBs here.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Robert (Apr 21, 2020)

You want 16mm Alpha Right-Angle PCB mounted pots (preferably with dust covers on any that will be under the PCB)

Like these:








						100K OHM Linear Taper Potentiometer PCB Mount Round Shaft Dia: 6.35mm
					

ALPHA - Get It Fast - Same Day Shipping




					www.taydaelectronics.com
				




See this about pot installation as well:





						Potentiometers - PedalPCB Wiki
					






					wiki.pedalpcb.com


----------



## bengarland (Apr 22, 2020)

Also make sure you get the 6.35mm shaft linked above, sometimes there's a 6mm shaft version that looks the same. Most knobs made for guitar pedals are 6.35mm shaft and if you put that on a 6mm shaft your knob will turn off-center. I don't think these types of pots come in D-shaft but definitely never get those, then you can't ever rotate the knob to line up exactly with the orientation of your enclosure, any graphics that might be around the knob, etc.


----------

